
Visualizing Digg.com's Commenters - auferstehung
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/infographic-day-visualizing-comments-diggcom
======
QE2
If I'm reading the charts correctly, the negative-rated comments have at least
as many (and often more) replies than positive-rated comments.

I'll remember this next time someone asks how Glenn Beck is still on the air.

